# Used Crump Harness Prices???



## CLC Stables (Mar 8, 2005)

I am going to be selling a used Road Pony Harness (Crump) and was wondering what they are going for??? Also any links to the hackney world where I can get a wider sale base??


----------



## ownedbyapony (Mar 8, 2005)

I am interested when you determine a price. Please email me at [email protected]

Prices on used harnesses obviously depend on age, condition and how much it has been used. Can you get pictures?

Kindest Regards,

Amber


----------



## Laura (Mar 8, 2005)

ownedbyapony said:


> I am interested when you determine a price.  Please email me at [email protected]
> Prices on used harnesses obviously depend on age, condition and how much it has been used.  Can you get pictures?
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> ...


Ditto for me






[email protected]


----------

